# Panelled Ceiling



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Plaster panels,toned,glazed and gilded to match wood framework on a bar ceiling. Stiff neck by the end of it lol


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Nice bud!:thumbup:


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Great ceiling!


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Very Nice!

Sage


----------

